# Crossbow ... Ten Point



## surfchunker

ready for a crossbow and heard the tenpoint brand is very good, looking at one with a cocking aid ... anybody have one and care to share their thoughts on them


----------



## NTKG

surfchunker said:


> ready for a crossbow and heard the tenpoint brand is very good, looking at one with a cocking aid ... anybody have one and care to share their thoughts on them


i have a ten point titan tl-4. It is 2 years old now. Got it for clearance pricing at the end of a season, which meant i had all of urban archery to play with it!

I ended up buying it bc it was better built a few years ago than some of the other options, and especially for the pricepoint I got it for. Looking at today's available options it is a little slower as far as fps. I've used mine HEAVILY for the past few years and it is a workhorse. Have needed to change the string. Using 100gr NAP Spitfire MAXX and easton lighted knock bolts the thing shoots tight enough groups where I don't like shooting into the same poa on a target in fear of pullin a robin hood. I've taken deer from 12 to 44yards with it.

Mine came with the tenpoint 3 dot scope, and the accudraw. I like the accudraw, when i do it by hand i have noticed sometimes it shoots a tad bit left or right. If you have any questions specifically feel free to pm.


----------



## surfchunker

Thanks neil


----------



## fishinvb

i have a ten point titan tl-4 as well, I have yet to take a deer with it but, it was dead on right out of the box. ive shot it approx. 150 times or so with no issues, I dont have the acu draw, but I do have the cocking rope and it works fine. I like it and it had a bunch of good reviews, and thats why I own one.


----------



## surfchunker

leaning real hard towards one at Gander Mt. Titan HLX package it's cheaper to start with plus I got $50 off code with free shipping ... it has the crank crocking aid, 3 carbon bolts, and the pro 40 scope whatever one that is


----------



## DaBig2na

Gander Mt always has Free Shipping! Greentop moved into GM's old building in Richmond. I was in there yesterday and it was AWESOME. 
If I were you I would give GT a call and see if they can do better. 

I think you will find that you will want aluminum bolts and a much better scope.


----------



## surfchunker

why are alum. bolts better ?


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I prefer carbon bolts. Been shooting them in my bow and crossbow for years. Never had a bad experience with them. 
I have shot through shoulders and spines and never had one to bust upon impact. I have had them to break when you put side pressure on them. I think they are designed to break off clean and not leave any splinters for safety reasons. The one I had to break had broke both shoulders and the fletching end of the bolt stayed in the deer. When he took off to run the rearward movement of his shoulder broke the bolt. I have had the same things to happen with alum shafts in bows. 

I tested carbon arrows when they first came out. I shot one with a field point into my basement wall. It just drove the insert back into the arrow about an inch. No splinters resulted. 

I looked at some aluminum bolts and they are heavy. It will definately slow the bolt speed down.
I am sure they will work but I just prefer the flatter trajectory of the carbon ones.

Darin


----------



## OBX Jay

surfchunker said:


> ready for a crossbow and heard the tenpoint brand is very good, looking at one with a cocking aid ... anybody have one and care to share their thoughts on them


I bought the Ten Point Titan Xtreme a couple months ago. I have always shot a compound but my shoulder pain and the fact that VA allows crossbows changed my mind. I shot a few other crossbows at BPS before I decided on the Titan Xtreme. I got the ACUdraw 50 cocking aid with it. EASY to use and much faster and quieter then the crank kind - the crank is slow and LOUD. The Titan just felt better and was in my price range. Monday I killed a real nice 7 point with it and am after the next one! You should shoot different bows, shoot the most expensive ones to see how they SHOULD shoot and then back into your price range. Good Luck!


----------



## LaidbackVA

I've got the Ten Points Titan with crank and it is noise. Can I use the ACUdraw on that model? As far as the crossbow it works great. I have had it for four years and taken deer every year. I've had kills from 20yds. to 40yds. I would highly recommend this bow.


ron


----------



## OBX Jay

The Ten Point Titan Xtreme came through again tonight - 6 point with the same ouside spread as the 7 point I shot 2 weeks ago. I shot this one at 22 yards. It piled up 20 yards from there.


----------



## surfchunker

my titan xtreme will be here today


----------



## surfchunker

got it and put it together all except for mounting the quiver ... the broadheads are on back order ... I ordered G5 T3 crossbow mech. broadheads ... site in tomorrow


----------



## OBX Jay

surfchunker, congrats on your new toy. One of the first things I discovered about crossbows is they are a pain to carry for any distance. Seems to be no easy way to grip it. Plus it's much heavier than my 29" compound. I mounted the quiver on mine and quickly learned it made it even more difficult to carry through the woods. Now I carry the quiver in my backpack or bungee it to my tree stand to carry in then install the quiver on the bow to pull it up into the tree. Don't get the impression that I’m disappointed with the Titan – I believe I would not have been able to kill those 2 bucks this year with my compound. Both shots were squeezed through small openings. Good shooting!


----------



## surfchunker

do you use a sling to carry your's ... already did my Daryl impersonation .... WALKERS


----------



## OBX Jay

I hunt from a climbing tree stand 95% of the time that I have to carry in and out every day (public land) so a sling would not help me. I've heard good things about The Claw sling though.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

How do you guys hold your crossbow while hunting? I hunt from a climbing stand and I could not find a easy way until I bought a bow hanger. I climb up a few feet higher and screw it in. Then climb back down. It hangs from the holder and when I need it I just reach up and grab it. Worked great.

Now carrying it thru the woods is another matter. I throw it over my shoulder like a rifle. Let the rail rest on my shoulder. It would be difficult if you was carrying a climbing stand. 

Darin


----------

